# CO2 bubbles/sec



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Recently introduced pressurized CO2 to my tank and I am curious how many bubbles/sec per 10g of water anyone is putting in the tank.
So far I see better pearling at 1 bubble/sec than at 2 bubbles.


----------



## hendy8888 (Sep 10, 2010)

There really is no set rule and depends on your aquarium setup. Is this on a high light or low light tank?


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Low light.


----------



## hendy8888 (Sep 10, 2010)

To be honest I don't have any experience in low light but I measure the amount of co2 being injected by the amount the ph drops. Your starting ph will be a sample of your tank water that has been off gassed (sitting in a cup for 2 or 3 days). Compare that number to the ph of your tank water when the co2 is on in the middle of your photo period. High light tanks aim to get a 1.0-1.4ph drop before it affects the fish, low light tanks will be far less but I really don't know how much to aim for. 

This at least gives you a more precise method to estimate how much co2 is in the water.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

hendy8888 said:


> Your starting ph will be a sample of your tank water that has been off gassed (sitting in a cup for 2 or 3 days). Compare that number to the ph of your tank water when the co2 is on in the middle of your photo period. High light tanks aim to get a 1.0-1.4ph drop before it affects the fish
> 
> This at least gives you a more precise method to estimate how much co2 is in the water.


I will do this and report back.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

How many hours a day you run CO2?


----------



## hendy8888 (Sep 10, 2010)

TankCla said:


> How many hours a day you run CO2?


An hour before the lights come on till when the lights go off, so for me it's 8 hours. For low light I might try to make the co2 a 0.5ph drop for the entire photo period? I really don't know how much the low light tanks need but I would try to make it as stable as you can.


----------

